# Hives all over my dog! HELP!



## ilopez (Apr 5, 2010)

My dog had an allergic reaction to a treat i gave him, we gave him benadryl for it. This was yesterday, he only had them on his back, it seems to have gotten worse now its all over his body. Other than some scratching he seems to be fine, still plays and eats the same. Any advice you can give me is appreciated, should i rush to the vet??


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

oops just read you fed treats , id stop feeding those treats and do as becca sggested and take him in if it doesnt improve .


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Don't give any more treats... Benedryl dosages are 1 mg per pound up to 3 times a day. Try to keep ur dog from scratching. That's my suggestion. If after a few days the reaction is the same severity I would take the pup in


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Benadryl 3x day, 1mg per pound, and I'd give the dog a bath with hypoallergenic shampoo to rule out any other irritants on the skin. Give the benedryl for 2-3 days, if it gets any worse then take the dog into the vet immedietly. Good luck.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Lol wingman- if in 2-3 days take him immediately... Love oxy moron stuff


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> Lol wingman- if in 2-3 days take him immediately... Love oxy moron stuff


Shhhushhh it.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

Wingman said:


> Shhhushhh it.


Lol. U made me laugh. Brownie points for u tonight


----------



## ilopez (Apr 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone. Its hard to keep him from scratching but I'll try!


----------



## Mandilarae (Dec 28, 2010)

My Laela and her sister got the hives this last summer. Everywhere they got a bump the hair fell out! I tried EVERYTHING :hammer: that was suggested to me, NOTHING worked so I took my girl in and the vet put her on antibiotics for 14 days and it all cleared up. All is and has been good since!


----------

